# New 2013 R 1200 RT 90th Anniversary Edition



## Bald1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I just traded in a 2004 K1200RS in for the New 2013 R1200RT 90th Anniversary Edition. This RT is fresh out of the crate and although the BMW shop prepped it, it seems to run pretty rough. Rough shifting and acceleration. I have never ridden an RT so I don't have anything to compare it to. All I know is that my K1200RS was smooth as butter. 

Is it just because its going through the "breaking in process?"
OR
Is something wrong?
OR
Is this just the way it is?

Thanks for any help and guidance you can offer,

Bald1


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Bald1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just traded in a 2004 K1200RS in for the New 2013 R1200RT 90th Anniversary Edition. This RT is fresh out of the crate and although the BMW shop prepped it, *it seems to run pretty rough. Rough shifting and acceleration.* I have never ridden an RT so I don't have anything to compare it to. All I know is that my K1200RS was smooth as butter.
> 
> Is it just because its going through the "breaking in process?"
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "run rough". The RT is a big TWO-cylinder motorcycle and your KRS was a big FOUR-cylinder motorcycle, so you are going to feel/hear the engine firing pulses and piston movement more on the RT. My R1100RS has a definite shake to it that my K1300S does not have. Does your RT have erratic speed at idle and does it noticeably hesitate as you accelerate?


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi BALD1!
Congratulations!
I have 2013 R1200RT 90 years model since June 2013 and already put on it more than 3000 ml driving around and one day trip around Colorado. So, I can tell you this motorcycle build very good and I enjoy more as I ride on it. I feel some little vibration on handle bars after 85 mph if you compare with 70-75 mph and I agree with many posts the saddle on this bike is not comfort to ride all day long for driver and passenger. Fellows advise to switch OEM saddle for Corbin or other custom brands and I'm going to do it.
I have 50-51 mpg gas mileage overall 3K ride on it in high altitude over 6500 ft.
I like this model, like how easy to ride, power at any speed, brakes, windshield and drag protection at any speed, I notice how easy this R1200RT goes on curves and goes up to steep long hills!
For me 1600GTL is to heavy and big to ride, but for sure it's got more comfort on long trips.
My verdict is it's a classic BMW model for all around needs and it's a good combo for town and day trips.
Of cause it's my personal 2 pennies.
Enjoy!


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

Boxers don't pure like a 4 banger. I've been a boxer rider all my life. Simple to maintain and bullet proof!! I ride a 03 R1150RT and I just love it!! It does everything good! No it's not the fastest. But it goes well enough and handles great. The 1200 goes and handles even better. I know because I got a speeding ticket test riding one. But I just don't like the looks of them. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

